# Cutting the umbilical



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just had our kid and we were instructed to snip and dip the umbilical cord in iodine so he doesn't trip on it and make it bleed. How far up do I snip? Will it bleed? I'm a little nervous.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a shepherds knot instead of cutting, just a sec, I'll get a rope and show you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You dip in iodine and make the knot with clean hands. Then anything below it can be cut off if it's still to long. It won't bleed as the knot will pinch off the tube. Make sure you don't pull at the cord while doing it especially while tightening it. Re-dip in iodine when finished.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I take dental floss and tie above where I will cut first, then about 1 inch down I cut it. Then dip it in iodine.
Most of the time, the cord breaks off perfectly at birth so, I do nothing but dip with iodine/. 
As long as it isn't dragging the ground and are unable to step on it, it will be fine.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's good to know how to do Jill!


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks. Had to practice that on a rope first!! Lol!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I know this is going to sound strange but you are not suppose to cut the cord. Something about the straight cut can cause them to continue to bleed. The above suggestions are great to do either before or after you cut the cord so they dont slowly bleed out. Distance for a knot can be within an inch of the belly but id do the cut at least 2-6 inches away to give you room.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont cut the cords. If a kid has a super long one draggin on the ground or the umbilical cord is so thick it is not breaking when mom stands up then I use a navel clamp on the cord about 1" from the kids body and use my fingernail like a saw to break the cord. It is better to do that rough kind of cut then a clean(straight) one with a scissors.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Fascinating stuff here - even the small details are cool!


----------



## austin4459 (Dec 20, 2013)

I wish all goat problems were as easy as the cord.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was answering the question on cutting the umbilical cord.
I actually don't cut the cord, unless it is dragging the ground, as I explained above, that is how I do it.


----------

